# Be good enough to understand that



## Schlabberlatz

Aus _The Crystal Man_, eine Kurzgeschichte von Edward Page Mitchell , erstmals erschienen 1881. Der Ich-Erzähler spricht über seinen Freund Bliss und dessen Tochter Pandora:


> I held Bliss in esteem for for his excellent qualities of heart, while his deplorably illogical and unscientific mind commanded my profound pity. I adored Pandora.
> 
> *Be good enough to understand that* my admiration for Pandora Bliss was hopeless, and not only hopeless, but resigned to its hopelessness. In our circle of acquaintance there was a tacit covenant that the young lady's peculiar position as a flirt wedded to a memory should be at all times respected.
> The Tachypomp and Other Stories





> Ich schätzte Bliss für alles, was sein großes Herz betraf, sein beklagenswert unlogischer und unwissenschaftlicher Geist hingegen rief bei mir tiefes Mitleid hervor. Pandora verehrte ich.
> 
> *Ich bitte Sie, freundlichst zu vermerken, dass* meine Verehrung für Pandora Bliss hoffnungslos war und dass ich mich darüber hinaus mit dieser Hoffnungslosigkeit abgefunden hatte. In unserem Bekanntenkreis gab es die stillschweigende Vereinbarung, dass auf die eigentümliche Situation dieser jungen Dame jederzeit Rücksicht genommen werden sollte – sie war eine Frau, die sehr gerne flirtete, aber mit einer Erinnerung verheiratet war.


Hm, wie kann man das gescheit übersetzen? „Nehmen Sie bitte freundlichst zur Kenntnis …“? „Lassen Sie sich bitte von mir sagen …“? „Ich bitte Sie, mir zu glauben, wenn ich Ihnen sage …“? Irgendwie hört sich das alles nicht hervorragend an.

Hat jemand eine gute Idee?  Ich freue mich auf eure Vorschläge 

Ich füge noch ein paar ›@‹s hinzu, @Edinburgher , @Minnesota Guy , @Kajjo , @Frieder , @ayuda? , @Hutschi , @sedmont , @PaulQ , @elroy , aber ich freue mich, wenn auch andere antworten  und nicht nur „die üblichen Verdächtigen“.


----------



## JClaudeK

Vielleicht:
Wären Sie so nett/ freundlich, mir zu glauben ..... ?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



JClaudeK said:


> Vielleicht:
> Wären Sie so nett/ freundlich, mir zu glauben ..... ?


Wenn man es als Frage wiedergibt statt als Aufforderung, kann man der Aussage eine andere Färbung geben. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das hier funktioniert bzw. ob es nötig ist. Vielleicht einfach: „Seien Sie bitte so freundlich, mir zu glauben, dass …“
›nett‹ passt nicht so gut zum Sprachstil der Geschichte.

Mal schauen, was die anderen meinen. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> „Seien Sie bitte so freundlich, mir zu glauben, dass …“


Ja, das ist besser.


----------



## bearded

Mir erscheint ''be good enough to understand that..'' bloß als eine stilverzierende Floskel. In einer Übersetzung würde mMn auch nur
_wohlgemerkt _ausreichen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



bearded said:


> Mir erscheint ''be good enough to understand that..'' bloß als eine stilverzierende Floskel. In einer Übersetzung würde mMn auch nur
> _wohlgemerkt _ausreichen.


Das ist eine sehr verlockende Alternative! Aber vielleicht kommen noch weitere Vorschläge? Es wäre gut, wenn man den etwas „gespreizten“ Stil des Originals beibehalten könnte. Schafft die direkte Aufforderung an den Leser nicht auch eine Art Verbindung zwischen Erzähler und Leser?


----------



## manfy

Oder eben einfach die wortwörtliche und ebenso floskelhafte deutsche Version "Bitte seien Sie (doch) so gut anzuerkennen, dass..."


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



manfy said:


> Oder eben einfach die wortwörtliche und ebenso floskelhafte deutsche Version "Bitte seien Sie (doch) so gut anzuerkennen, dass..."


Ich glaube, die Formulierung wäre zu scharf. ›anerkennen‹ passt gut in Sätzen wie „Ich fordere Sie auf, Ihre Niederlage (endlich) anzuerkennen“, oder eine Schuld anzuerkennen, etc. (to _acknowledge_). Als wörtliche Übersetzung würde ich so etwas wie „Seien Sie so gut, sich von mir sagen zu lassen, dass“ oder „… zur Kenntnis zu nehmen …“ ansehen. Aber das würde man so nicht sagen, meine ich. Es bleibt spannend  Hoffentlich melden sich auch noch die Muttersprachler, die können uns dann sagen, wie die Formulierung im Original aufzufassen ist.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Mir fällt noch etwas anderes ein. Wie wäre es mit:
Sie können mir vertrauen, wenn ich Ihnen sage, dass …


----------



## bearded

Vielleicht noch eine Möglichkeit: "es sei dabei vermerkt/erwähnt, dass ..." oder "dabei sei hervorzuheben, dass .."


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



bearded said:


> Vielleicht noch eine Möglichkeit: "es sei dabei vermerkt/erwähnt, dass ..." oder "dabei sei hervorzuheben, dass .."


Ja, wie gesagt, oft ist es verlockend, wenn man die Struktur ändern kann. Aber man kann sich auch anstrengen, die Struktur beizubehalten  (vgl. o. #6). (Ergänzen Sie sinngemäß: Ohne Flei_ kein Prei_  )


bearded said:


> "dabei sei hervorzuheben, dass .."


Es geht glaube ich nur:
Dabei *ist* hervorzuheben, dass …
Dabei sei *hervorgehoben*, dass …


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Es geht glaube ich nur:
> Dabei *ist* hervorzuheben, dass …


Ja, natürlich ''dabei_ ist_ hervorzuheben'', vielen Dank (Versehen von mir).


----------



## manfy

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich glaube, die Formulierung wäre zu scharf.


Naja, dann vielleicht "Seien Sie so gut und glauben sie mir, dass..."
Oder in modernerem und nahezu unverschnörckseltem Deutsch "Sie können mir glauben (wenn ich sage), dass..."


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



manfy said:


> Naja, dann vielleicht "Seien Sie so gut und glauben sie mir, dass..."
> Oder in modernerem und nahezu unverschnörckseltem Deutsch "Sie können mir glauben (wenn ich sage), dass..."


Ja, so sollte es gehen. Oder:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Sie können mir vertrauen, wenn ich Ihnen sage, dass …


----------



## elroy

The way I read it is something like this:

_I know this wasn't a healthy situation, and I'm asking you to extend me the courtesy of understanding that this was an atypical situation.  I'm not saying this was normal; I'm openly recognizing that it was hopeless, so please don't criticize or patronize.
_
So, in German, something like:

_Ich hoffe, Sie können verstehen,...
Ich hoffe auf Ihr Verständnis,...
Ich bitte Sie um Verständnis,...
Verstehen Sie bitte,...
Ich hoffe, mit Ihrem Verständnis rechnen zu können,... _(if you want something more stilted)
_Es wäre nett, wenn Sie verstehen könnten/würden..._


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



elroy said:


> The way I read it is something like this:
> 
> _I know this wasn't a healthy situation, and I'm asking you to extend me the courtesy of understanding that this was an atypical situation.  I'm not saying this was normal; I'm openly recognizing that it was hopeless, so please don't criticize or patronize.
> _
> So, in German, something like:
> 
> _Ich hoffe, Sie können verstehen,...
> Ich hoffe auf Ihr Verständnis,...
> Ich bitte Sie um Verständnis,...
> Verstehen Sie bitte,...
> Ich hoffe, mit Ihrem Verständnis rechnen zu können,... _(if you want something more stilted)
> _Es wäre nett, wenn Sie verstehen könnten/würden..._


Das hört sich so an, als müsse der Erzähler sich beim Leser entschuldigen. Ob diese Interpretation passt? Wie wäre es mit:
Ich hoffe, Sie können es nachvollziehen, wenn ich Ihnen sage, dass …
Ich hoffe, es ist für Sie glaubhaft, wenn …


----------



## manfy

Schlabberlatz said:


> Das hört sich so an, als müsse der Erzähler sich beim Leser entschuldigen. Ob diese Interpretation passt?


Ich habe jetzt den ganzen Absatz durchgelesen und ich denke, die Idee geht schon in diese Richtung, auch wenn 'Be good enough' jetzt keine explizite Entschuldigung ausdrückt.
Der Schreibstil des Originals ist jetzt zwar kein "hard-core 19th century English", aber es gibt Formulierungen, die man im modernen Englisch wohl als "angestaubt" oder "übertrieben literarisch" bezeichnen könnte. Wenn du dies in der deutschen Übersetzung beibehalten möchtest, wird deine endgültige Form wahrscheinlich darauf Rücksicht nehmen müssen.
Viele der Vorschläge hören sich gut an, aber es ist noch keiner wirklich dabei, bei dem ich sagen könnte: "Ja genau! So hätte ich das vor 150 Jahren auch gesagt."


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



manfy said:


> Ich habe jetzt den ganzen Absatz durchgelesen und ich denke, die Idee geht schon in diese Richtung, auch wenn 'Be good enough' jetzt keine explizite Entschuldigung ausdrückt.
> Der Schreibstil des Originals ist jetzt zwar kein "hard-core 19th century English", aber es gibt Formulierungen, die man im modernen Englisch wohl als "angestaubt" oder "übertrieben literarisch" bezeichnen könnte. Wenn du dies in der deutschen Übersetzung beibehalten möchtest, wird deine endgültige Form wahrscheinlich darauf Rücksicht nehmen müssen.
> Viele der Vorschläge hören sich gut an, aber es ist noch keiner wirklich dabei, bei dem ich sagen könnte: "Ja genau! So hätte ich das vor 150 Jahren auch gesagt."


Hast du denn damals schon gelebt?  Spaß beiseite, es ist nicht so wichtig, sich eines alterthümlichen Stils zu befleißigen. Wenn jemand Chaucer übersetzt, soll er dann das Deutsch des 14. Jahrhunderts verwenden? 

Andererseits: Der Stil der Geschichte ist durchaus gehoben, würde ich sagen. Gehoben und angestaubt überschneiden sich oft. Man kann also ruhig den einen oder den anderen angestaubten Ausdruck verwenden.

Wichtig ist die Wirkung. Mitchell hat in (damals) modernem Englisch geschrieben. Der Text wirkte auf die Leser ganz normal. Wenn ein Übersetzer modernes Deutsch verwendet, sorgt er für die entsprechende Wirkung auf den (deutschen) Leser von heute. Wozu sollte man sich also die Mühe machen, das Deutsch vergangener Zeiten zu lernen, um es dann für Übersetzungen zu verwenden? Man kann sich die Mühe sparen


----------



## elroy

Schlabberlatz said:


> Das hört sich so an, als müsse der Erzähler sich beim Leser entschuldigen.


 The English version, to me, sounds like he's trying to "save face."  It's like he's preempting any possible patronizing, criticizing, or preachy remarks by "owning" the irrationality/hopelessness of the situation and turning things around by asking the _reader_ to be "good enough to understand" the status quo rather than saying, for example, that _he_ should maybe change the status quo.

I think I see what you're saying about my suggestions sounding too apologetic.  How about something like

_Sie müssen (bitte) verstehen,..._

(Without "bitte" is probably best; he doesn't use "please" or anything like that in the original.)

(I also thought of _Verstehen Sie gefälligst_, but that's taking it too far, right?)


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> (I also thought of _Verstehen Sie gefälligst_, but that's taking it too far, right?)


wäre geradezu ein "Affront". (_gefälligst ~~ warum sind Sie so blöd/ so pingelig und verstehen das nicht auf Anhieb? Nehmen Sie sich mal zusammen! _)

Warum nicht einfach:
Sie werden sicher verstehen können/ Sie werden mir zugestehen, dass .....


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Sie werden sicher verstehen können/ Sie werden mir zugestehen, dass .....


 I think this expresses more confidence in the reader than the original.   The author is _entreating_ the reader to understand; he doesn't express _confidence_ that the reader will.

How about:

_Verstehen Sie doch (bitte),..._


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 

Der Satz ist noch schwieriger, als ich vermutet hatte. Aber: je schwieriger, desto interessanter.

Der Ausdruck kommt in anderen Büchern so gut wie nicht vor. Eine Stelle habe ich gefunden, im Roman _Wutheringshöhe_ von Ellis Currer Bell, Dritter Theil, S. 142. Wutheringshöhe

Fragt sich nur, was ein Wuthering ist  So was ähnliches wie ein Wutbürger, nur halt im Meer lebend?


> Mr. Hareton, and the whole set of you, will *be good enough to understand that* I reject any pretence at kindness you have the hypocrisy to offer! I despise you, and will have nothing to say to any of you! When I would have given my life for one kind word, even to see one of your faces, you all kept off.
> Wutheringshöhe  : Chapter XXX





> Mr Hareton und Eure ganze Gesellschaft wird *so gut sein, zu begreifen, daß* ich jede vorgebliche Freundlichkeit, die Ihr die Heuchelei habt, mir erweisen zu wollen, zurückstoße!Ich verachte Euch und will mit Euch nichts zu thun haben! Als ich mein Leben darum gegeben haben würde, ein freundliches Wort zu hören, oder auch nur eines von Euren Gesichtern zu sehen, hieltet Ihr Euch Alle fern.



Die gleiche Stelle kommt in dem Roman _Umwitterte Höhen_ von Emely Brontë vor  :
Übersetzer: Alfred Wolfenstein – Wikipedia (*1883 +1945)


> Mr. Hareton und ihr alle *nehmt gefälligst zur Kenntnis, daß* ich jeden heuchlerischen Anschein von Freundlichkeit zurückweise. Ich will mit euch nicht das geringste zu tun haben. Als ich für ein einziges nettes Wort mein Leben hingegeben hätte, sogar dafür, auch nur eins eurer Gesichter zu sehen, da bliebt ihr alle weg.
> Kapitel 31 des Buches: Umwitterte Höhen von Emely Brontë | Projekt Gutenberg


und in dem Roman _Die Sturmhöhe_ von Emily Brontë (Emelys Schwester?  ), S. 318:
Übersetzerin: Grete Rambach (*1873 +1941)


> Mr. Hareton und ihr alle *mögt gefälligst zur Kenntnis nehmen, daß* ich jede Vorspiegelung von Freundlichkeit zurückweise, die ihr mir heuchlerisch vortäuschen wollt. Ich verachte euch alle und will mit euch allen gar nichts zu tun haben! Als ich mein Leben hingegeben hätte für ein einziges freundliches Wort, ja selbst dafür, einen von euch zu sehen, bliebt ihr alle weg.
> die sturmhoehe - PDF Free Download


›zur Kenntnis nehmen‹ passt wenigstens so ungefähr, würde ich sagen, vgl. #1 und #8.

Ich werde noch weiter nachforschen (in den einschlägigen Wörterbüchern). Melde mich wieder


----------



## Schlabberlatz

> to regard as firmly communicated;
> take as agreed or settled:
> I understand that you will repay this loan in 30 days.
> […]
> to accept as true;
> believe:
> I understand that you are trying to be truthful, but you are wrong.
> WordReference Random House Unabridged Dictionary of American English
> 
> (tr; may take a clause as object) to assume, infer, or believe:
> I understand you are thinking of marrying
> Collins Concise English Dictionary
> 
> understand - WordReference.com Dictionary of English





> (be given the impression that) etwas annehmen _Vt, sepa_   davon ausgehen, dass _VP_   etwas vermuten _Vt_  I understand that the situation is grave.  Ich nehme an, die Situation ist schlimm.
> WordReference English-German Dictionary
> 
> (als sicher) annehmen, voraussetzen:
> an understood thing eine aus- oder abgemachte Sache;
> that is understood das versteht sich (von selbst);
> it is understood that JUR es gilt als vereinbart, dass
> Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch © WordReference.com 2012
> 
> understand - Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch - WordReference.com





> *Understand* (_v. i._) To be informed; to have or receive knowledge.
> Webster’s 1913
> OPTED v0.03 Letter U





> To receive information about; learn by paying heed to what is said and done; consider.
> […]
> I hope to hear from you soon, for I long to *understand*
> how you fare. Winthrop, Hist. New England, I. 416.
> 
> The Century Dictionary
> The Century Dictionary Online in DjVu





> (4) b. To have knowledge of, to know or learn, by information received. (Now merged in next.)
> OED, 2nd ed. on CD-ROM


Die angegebenen Beispiele zu 4 b. im OED passen aber nicht so recht, und das letzte stammt von 1664 

Auch die anderen Wörterbucheinträge passen nur so ungefähr zu meiner Deutung. Aber ich kann mir trotzdem nicht so recht vorstellen, dass der Erzähler um Verständnis bittet. Als Kontext hatte ich oben angegeben:


> I held Bliss in esteem for for his excellent qualities of heart, while his deplorably illogical and unscientific mind commanded my profound pity. I adored Pandora.
> 
> Be good enough to understand that my admiration for Pandora Bliss was hopeless, and not only hopeless, but resigned to its hopelessness. *In our circle of acquaintance there was a tacit covenant that the young lady's peculiar position as a flirt wedded to a memory should be at all times respected.*


Ich nehme an, dass "hopeless" ein Wortspiel darstellt. ›hoffnungslos‹ im Sinne von: „es gibt keine Hoffnung“ und im Sinne von ›sehr‹, ›völlig‹, s. Duden: Duden | hoffnungslos | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme

Pandora ist als verheiratete Frau anzusehen. Es gibt keine Hoffnung, dass sich aus der Verehrung bzw. den Flirts eine Beziehung entwickeln könnte.

Pandora war in Europa. Dort lernte sie Stephen Flack kennen. Die beiden verlieben sich. Die launische Pandora spielt mit ihrem Geliebten. Flack verschwindet 



Spoiler: Handlung



… auch im Wortsinn: er wird infolge wissenschaftlicher Experimente unsichtbar. Pandora bereut ihr Verhalten. Sie kommt über den Verlust nicht hinweg. Sie ist mit einer Erinnerung verheiratet. Sie flirtet gerne, aber meint es nicht ernst. Ihr Bekanntenkreis akzeptiert das. Flack wohnt ganz in der Nähe und traut sich nicht, sich Pandora zu offenbaren, weil er unsichtbar ist. Der Ich-Erzähler ermutigt ihn aber dazu; er teilt ihm mit, wie sehr P. ihn vermisst. Das stellt sich als Fehler heraus. Die wankelmütige P. vergisst sofort ihre Liebe zu Flack, als sie erfährt, dass er unsichtbar ist und es wahrscheinlich für den Rest seines Lebens bleiben wird. Flacks Befürchtung, dass P. ihn so, wie er nun ist, nicht akzeptieren wird, erfüllt sich. Er bringt sich um, indem er ins Wasser springt.


Ist es nicht leicht verständlich, dass der Erzähler sagt, seine Verehrung sei hoffnungslos? Warum sollte er dann um Verständnis bitten?  Hm, vielleicht sollte ich noch einen weiteren Thread eröffnen. "admiration … resigned to its hopelessness" sieht recht ungewöhnlich aus. Vielleicht habe ich es falsch aufgefasst?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> (I also thought of _Verstehen Sie gefälligst_, but that's taking it too far, right?)


Im Lichte der Zitate aus _Umwitterte Höhen_ und _Die Sturmhöhe_ (s. #22) scheint sich die Frage zu stellen, ob ›gefälligst‹ nicht doch passen könnte. Aber der Kontext unterscheidet sich von dem Kontext in _The Crystal Man_. Die Sprecherin in _Wuthering Heights_ ist aufgebracht; "be good enough to understand" ist ironisch gemeint.

Früher bedeutete ›gefälligst‹ das gleiche wie ›gefälligerweise‹. Heutzutage wird es nur noch in der Bedeutung verwendet, die JCK angegeben hat.

Im Grimm’schen Wörterbuch steht es unter ›gefällig‹, 4 d:


> und im adv.: wollen sie gefällig platz nehmen? ich bitte *gefälligst* platz zu nehmen, was doch zugleich verschwimmt mit wenn es (ihnen) gefällig ist, s. 6. vgl. dienstgefällig.
> Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm


Dies ist selbstredend die ältere Bedeutung.

Auch daran kann man erkennen: Man sollte für Übersetzungen i. d. R. modernes Deutsch nehmen. Wenn man das nicht tut, kann es zu Missverständnissen kommen. (Vgl. o. #18.)


----------



## ayuda?

*Re: Be good enough to understand that* my admiration for Pandora Bliss was hopeless,

Das ist bloß nur der super-höfliche Weg, *"please"* zu sagen - und zwar etwas veraltet.

*Ich würde es einmal so ausdrücken.
Seien Sie so gut*, und verstehen Sie doch bitte mal, dass...
*Seien Sie so gut*, um doch bitte mal zu verstehen, dass...
*Seien Sie so gut*, und versuchen Sie doch bitte mal zu verstehen, dass...


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 

Irgendwie hört sich das (zumindest im Deutschen) merkwürdig an.


Schlabberlatz said:


> Ist es nicht leicht verständlich, dass der Erzähler sagt, seine Verehrung sei hoffnungslos? Warum sollte er dann um Verständnis bitten?  Hm, vielleicht sollte ich noch einen weiteren Thread eröffnen. "admiration … resigned to its hopelessness" sieht recht ungewöhnlich aus. Vielleicht habe ich es falsch aufgefasst?


Hier der Link zu dem zusätzlichen Thread: not only hopeless, but resigned to its hopelessness

Ich werde noch schauen, was im anderen Thread „herauskommt“. Dann habe ich hoffentlich ein „Gesamtbild“ und kann eine gute Formulierung im Deutschen finden.

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Wie würdest du "be good enough to understand that" in dem Zitat aus _Wuthering Heights_ übersetzen?


> Mr. Hareton, and the whole set of you, will *be good enough to understand that* I reject any pretence at kindness you have the hypocrisy to offer! I despise you, and will have nothing to say to any of you! When I would have given my life for one kind word, even to see one of your faces, you all kept off.
> Wutheringshöhe : Chapter XXX


Passen die deutschen Übersetzungen, die ich zitiert habe?


> Mr. Hareton und ihr alle *mögt gefälligst zur Kenntnis nehmen, daß* ich jede Vorspiegelung von Freundlichkeit zurückweise, die ihr mir heuchlerisch vortäuschen wollt.


Passt das?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Was mir noch einfällt: Vielleicht könnte man etwas mit dem Ausdruck ›Verständnis aufbringen‹ konstruieren. Das würde sich für mich nicht ganz so merkwürdig anhören. „Sie können hoffentlich Verständnis dafür aufbringen, dass …“  Noch mal nachgrübeln …


> die nötige Sorgfalt, ein besonderes Interesse, Verständnis für etw., jmdn. aufbringen
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


----------



## Gernot Back

> *Be good enough to understand that* my admiration for Pandora Bliss was hopeless, and ...


Ich kenne den Kontext der Geschichte nicht, aber wenn es sich dabei um eine Art von Entschuldigung handelt, würde ich schnörkellos übersetzen:

_Bitte halten sie mir zugute, dass ... _​


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



Gernot Back said:


> Ich kenne den Kontext der Geschichte nicht, aber wenn es sich dabei um eine Art von Entschuldigung handelt, würde ich schnörkellos übersetzen:
> 
> _Bitte halten sie mir zugute, dass ... _​


Wahrscheinlich ist ›verehren‹ doch eine zu schwache Übersetzung von "to adore". Vielleicht geht es so:



> Was Pandora betraf, so war ich ihr verfallen.
> 
> Bitte halten Sie mir dabei zugute, dass meine Liebe zu Pandora Bliss zwar hoffnungslos war, sich ihrer Hoffnungslosigkeit aber auch völlig bewusst war.




Dank auch an PaulQ! 


PaulQ said:


> Admiration = love and desire





PaulQ said:


> *1. Be good enough to understand* - this is a polite but urgent plea expressed formally but very personally. The man who is saying this is from the polite, reticent, middle class and he find that he must seek both your sympathy and understanding - but is somewhat embarrassed - he would rather not be speaking to you about this personal matter.
> 
> *Bitte seien Sie mir so verständnisvoll *(I am tempted by "inständig bitten")


----------



## JClaudeK

ayuda? said:


> *Seien Sie so gut*, um doch bitte mal zu verstehen, dass...


 "um" hat hier meines Erachtens nichts zu suchen!



Schlabberlatz said:


> Irgendwie hört sich das (zumindest im Deutschen) merkwürdig an.


Dieser Meinung bin ich auch.

_"Seien Sie so gut"_, (sehr höflich) einerseits
und 
_"und verstehen Sie doch bitte mal" _(unhölich drängend) andererseits, das passt nicht zusammen.


----------



## ayuda?

Schlabberlatz, Du sagtest:
irgendwie hört sich das (zumindest im Deutschen) merkwürdig an.

Verstanden. Das bezweifle ich nicht, es war nur ein Versuch irgendwie die englische Fassung, einen Sinn zu ergeben. So war’s gemeint.

Übrigens, findest Du nicht, dass Gernot’s Fassung in ihrer Beduetung der englischen Definition so nah wie möglich kommt? Das mag wohl stimmen, nicht?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich danke euch! 

In dem anderen Thread habe ich es noch mal abgeändert:


> Was Pandora betraf, so war ich ihr verfallen.
> 
> Ich möchte, dass Sie verstehen, wie es um diese Sache stand. Meine Liebe zu Pandora Bliss war hoffnungslos, aber es war eine Liebe, die sich mit ihrer Hoffnungslosigkeit abgefunden hatte.
> not only hopeless, but resigned to its hopelessness


Das wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht die endgültige Fassung sein. Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt den Begriff ›verstehen‹ mit eingebaut, wie von dir und elroy gefordert  Vielleicht würde es auch mit ›zugute halten‹ gehen, aber wenn ich stattdessen ›verstehen‹ benutzen kann, ist das ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> aber wenn ich stattdessen ›verstehen‹ benutzen kann, ist das ja nicht schlecht.


_To understand_ heißt aber nicht unbedingt _verstehen_ auf Deutsch. Es kann z.B. auch _von einer Sache ausgehen_ heißen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> _To understand_ heißt aber nicht unbedingt _verstehen_ auf Deutsch. Es kann z.B. auch _von einer Sache ausgehen_ heißen.


Es ist auf jeden Fall verlockend, etwas anderes zu nehmen als ›verstehen‹. Zu anderen Möglichkeiten, wie ›von einer Sache ausgehen‹, habe ich oben in #23 etwas geschrieben.


> (*be given the impression that*) *etwas annehmen* _Vt, sepa_ *davon ausgehen*, dass _VP_ etwas vermuten _Vt_ I understand that the situation is grave. Ich nehme an, die Situation ist schlimm.
> WordReference English-German Dictionary
> 
> understand - Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch - WordReference.com


I understand that the situation is grave. Ich nehme an, die Situation ist schlimm.

Oder:
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Situation schlimm ist.

Aber ob das (im Englischen) auch in einer Aufforderung funktioniert? Bei „Gehen Sie davon aus, dass“ sieht es noch OK aus, aber „Nehmen Sie an, dass“?

Be good enough to be given the impression that…??

Wie gesagt, die Verlockung ist da, aber die Bedeutungen in #23 scheinen alle nur so ungefähr, so gerade eben oder irgendwie doch nicht zu passen, und wenn alle Muttersprachler, die man fragt, sagen, dass mit "understand" hier ›verstehen‹ gemeint ist … was kann man dann machen?

Leider hat sich keiner der Muttersprachler zu dem Zitat aus _Wuthering Heights_ in #22 geäußert. Wie kann man "be good enough to understand that" da übersetzen? Passt vielleicht doch irgendwie ›zur Kenntnis nehmen‹? Aber ich gehe inzwischen davon aus, dass das wohl nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Heiko.a

Schlabberlatz said:


> Die gleiche Stelle kommt in dem Roman _Umwitterte Höhen_ von Emely Brontë vor  :
> Übersetzer: Alfred Wolfenstein – Wikipedia (*1883 +1945)
> und in dem Roman _Die Sturmhöhe_ von Emily Brontë (Emelys Schwester?  ), S. 318:
> Übersetzerin: Grete Rambach (*1873 +1941)
> ›zur Kenntnis nehmen‹ passt wenigstens so ungefähr, würde ich sagen, vgl. #1 und #8.
> 
> Ich werde noch weiter nachforschen (in den einschlägigen Wörterbüchern). Melde mich wieder


Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zu deiner Angabe der Jahreszahlen bei der Übersetzerin Grete Rambach. Ich versuche gerade ein bisschen was über die Biographie der Übersetzerin herauszubekommen und wüsste daher gern, woher du die Daten hast. Werden die in der Ausgabe des Romans genannt?  (Und wenn ja: welcher Ausgabe genau?)
Vielen Dank im voraus.
– Heiko


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hallo Heiko, leider weiß ich nicht mehr, woher ich die Jahreszahlen habe. Zu der Ausgabe des Romans hatte ich ja oben den entsprechenden Link angegeben. Da findet sich lediglich die Angabe, dass die Übersetzung von Grete Rambach stammt. Allerdings scheint der Scan am Ende lückenhaft zu sein. Wobei es aber auch nicht üblich ist, die Lebensdaten der Übersetzer mit anzugeben …

Eine Google-Suche ergibt, dass die Daten bei Wikidata und Wikipedia zu finden sind. Wahrscheinlich hatte ich sie daher.
Grete Rambach
Wikipedia:WikiProject Women in Red/Missing articles by time period/Deaths 1941 - Wikipedia


"be good enough to…" kommt übrigens weiter unten in der Geschichte noch mal vor:


> I saw no hand. I reached forth my own, however, and it met the pressure of warm, living fingers.
> 
> "Now," resumed the voice, after this silent pact of friendship, "be good enough to read the passage at which I have opened the book upon the table."
> The Tachypomp and Other Stories


… was man folgendermaßen übersetzen könnte:


> Ich sah keine Hand. Ich streckte dennoch die meine aus, und sie fand sich von warmen, lebendigen Fingern gedrückt.
> 
> „Ich möchte Sie nun bitten“ fuhr die Stimme nach diesem stillen Freundschaftsbund fort, „die Stelle zu lesen, an der ich das Buch, das vor Ihnen liegt, aufgeschlagen habe.“



Bei der „ursprünglichen“ Stelle ginge (hoffentlich): „Es ist mir sehr wichtig, dass Sie verstehen, wie es um diese Sache stand. Meine Liebe zu Pandora Bliss war hoffnungslos, aber es war eine Liebe, die sich mit ihrer Hoffnungslosigkeit abgefunden hatte.“ Ziemlich frei übersetzt, aber wörtlich funktioniert ja eh nur selten.


----------



## Heiko.a

Vielen Dank, das hilft mir sehr! 
Beste Grüße
– Heiko


----------

